# Poem, ask my mom how she is...



## borntobeamum

I hope you dont mind me posting this, I found a web page, purely by chance, for a beutiful baby girl, who became an angel, such a lovely site, with the most amazine poems. These two thought id share, as I think it is how alot of us feel and get through the day.xx

(I dont want to post the link to the site as I dont want to offend anyone)


*Ask My Mom How She Is*


My Mom, she tells a lot of lies, 
She never did before 
But from now until she dies, 
She'll tell a whole lot more. 
Ask my Mom how she is 
And because she can't explain, 
She will tell a little lie 
because she can't describe the pain. 

Ask my Mom how she is, 
She'll say"I'm alright." 
If that's the truth, then tell me, 
why does she cry each night ? 
Ask my Mom how she is 
She seems to cope so well, 
She didn't have a choice you see, 
Nor the strength to yell. 

Ask my Mom how she is, 
"I'm fine, I'm well, I'm coping." 
For God's sake Mom, just tell the truth, 
Just say your heart is broken 
She'll love me all her life 
I loved her all of mine. 
But if you ask her how she is, 
She'll lie and say she's fine. 

I am here in Heaven 
I cannot hug from here. 
If she lies to you don't listen 
Hug her and hold her near. 

On the day we meet again, 
We'll smile and I'll be bold. 
I'll say, 
"You're lucky to get in here, Mom, 
With all the lies you told!" 

Auther Unknown

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*I Hear Each Tear Fall On Her Face*

My mom doesn't know
I'm watching her
But I'm watching her just the same
and I hear each tear fall on her face
at the very mention of my name.

She says it sounds like
music to her ears
and can be heard over a crowd
Oh, I hear each tear fall on her face
when my name is said aloud.

I watch her stumble through each day
as she wishes the day would end
and I hear each tear fall on her face
as she talks of me with her friends.

But there are few
who truly understand
oh this I've heard her proclaim
and I hear each tear fall on her face
Will my mom ever be the same?

I know her smiles light up the sky
but I don't see that smile today
oh but I hear each tear
fall on her face
Her blue skies have turned to gray.

Oh I send to her my warmest hug
with the rays of morning sun
then, I won't hear a tear on her face
for I shall erase them one by one.

Yes, my mom doesn't know I'm watching her
but I'm watching just the same
and if I hear a tear fall on her face
I'll softly whisper her name.

Auther: Kaye Des'Ormeaux


----------



## JessicaP

Thank you they are beautiful!

xxx


----------



## lauraperrysan

wow they are both so moving. The first one is just so so true of how I and prob all of us feel. Thank you for sharing xx


----------



## Sparklestar

thats so touching xxx


----------



## Jemma_x

There beautiful x


----------

